# Trying Naturopathic dr for Hashi's



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi
I decided to go to a NATUROPATHIC DR, because my THIRD ENDO was not too helpful with dealing the HASHI'S.

Naturopathic dr said that confirmed that I have HASHI'S. But she also said that my adrenals aren't dong their jobs. (I am suprised that my endo didn't run tests for that) She believes that some of the problems with auto immune diseases correlates with the stomach. She was explaining how the stomach regulates & assists with tons of hormones in our bodies. She said that I have the classic case of (I will chuckled when I heard this): LEAKY GUT SYNDROME. She concluded that is piece of the puzzle for the HASHI'S & ADRENAL FATIGUE. So, increased my ARMOUR from 90 to 120 and gave(more like I purchased it. 200.00...YIKES) me a whole bunch of supplements to help with the LEAKY GUT SYNDROME. Which included PROBIOTICS & LIQUID B12 & CORTISOL MANAGER PILLS etc...

I am still skeptical about the whole process with NATUROPATHIC, because I haven't ever been to one.

My questions to you all out there are:
HAS ANYBODY HEARD OF LEAKY GUT SYNDROME?
ADRENAL FATIGUE ASSOCIATED WITH HASHI'S?
HAS ANYBODY GONE TO NATUROPATHIC?

Sorry for the long post. Just frustrated trying to feel better. :a1Thyroid:


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, sounds a bit alarming, it just means the bowel is permeable, and can cause problems with flaring up autoimmune reactions in the body..usually Gluten gets the blame and for many people this is the case..the body produces antibodies and treats Gluten and some other Gluten like substances as foreign bodies and attacks them, beginning an inflammatory process, 
Many alternative practitioners now draw connections between Bowel permeability and Thyroid inflammation, Diabetes, autism, and many other diseases.
Here is a bit of info.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leaky_gut
Cheers,

Opps, sorry didnt answer your other questions,, yes, Adrenal fatigue is often associated with your other symptoms,
No I havnt been to a Naturopathetic Dr for ages-cant afford it-
Dont know what they charge there-but where I live they charge like Scrub Bulls.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Hi
> I decided to go to a NATUROPATHIC DR, because my THIRD ENDO was not too helpful with dealing the HASHI'S.
> 
> Naturopathic dr said that confirmed that I have HASHI'S. But she also said that my adrenals aren't dong their jobs. (I am suprised that my endo didn't run tests for that) She believes that some of the problems with auto immune diseases correlates with the stomach. She was explaining how the stomach regulates & assists with tons of hormones in our bodies. She said that I have the classic case of (I will chuckled when I heard this): LEAKY GUT SYNDROME. She concluded that is piece of the puzzle for the HASHI'S & ADRENAL FATIGUE. So, increased my ARMOUR from 90 to 120 and gave(more like I purchased it. 200.00...YIKES) me a whole bunch of supplements to help with the LEAKY GUT SYNDROME. Which included PROBIOTICS & LIQUID B12 & CORTISOL MANAGER PILLS etc...
> ...


Don't be skeptical; think positive. It sounds good to me. From afar, it appears this woman has it nailed.

Keep us in the loop! We want to hear that you are feeling better and better each and every day!


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes.. meant to say, good for you eacracz for trying the alternative approach, 
most people just want to go and get a pill.. 
The alternative way is a bit more work, but the rewards are overall better health.
Leaky Gut sounds alarming, but its just a description for a condition thats very common. Dont worry,


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Eacraz, you might want to have a look at Dr Ali's website-
He is my go to alternative online Dr..there are free videos and some for sale if you want more in depth information... well qualified Dr and has spent many years as a pathologist so his viewpoints are valid I think. He has videos on Youtube as well .
,http://www.majidali.com/


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the support!!

I am taking a whole bunch of supplements that she has recommended(I bought from her) & I will keep everyone posted on how I feel.

HERE ARE MY LATEST RESULT FROM 2/27:
(Not all results are posted, because the post would be wicked long )

TSH .32 (.45-4.50 mU/L)
F T3 3.2 (2.0-4.8 pg/mL)
F T4 1.0 (.8-1.7 ng/dL)
REVERSE T3 19 (11-3 ng/dL)
TPO-ab >1000
THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES <20
8 AM CORTISOL 24.4 (4.0-22.0 ug/dL)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am treated for thyroid by a naturopath and have been much happier than the conventional route. Good luck to ya!


----------

